# 2019 Audi TTS DQ381 anyone done with TCU tune?



## SMMA (11 mo ago)

Hi guys.
I am looking for TCU tune for 2019 TTS (DQ381). I have done APR stage 1.

I contact APR dealer but they said they don't have available software for my vehicle. Has anyone done TCU with 2019 TTS? or DQ381 gearbox?

My main reason for planning TCU tune is, DQ381 stock max torque up to 430Nm, however, APR high torque Stage 1 generates over 500Nm and feels like losing torque because of torque limit. Does anyone know about that torque limit? 

Thank you and hope to hear useful information guys


----------

